# Haz lo que tengas que hacer.



## Golfmaster65

Acabo de leer una oración en el internet que dice lo siguiente:Haz lo que tengas que hacer. ¿Por qué se usa el subjuntivo en esta oración?
Me parece que se usaría el indicativo.


----------



## Rasmus1504

Porque tú no sabes qué es, lo que hay que hacer. Esta duda hace que uses el subjuntivo. Es como "lo que quieras', 'como quieras' porque nadie sabe qué es. Algo así


----------



## horsewishr

I means "Do whatever you have to do."


----------



## Golfmaster65

Rasmus1504,
   Gracias por la respuesta. Eso me tiene sentido a mí.


----------



## juan2937

Golfmaster65 said:


> Acabo de leer una oración en el internet que dice lo siguiente:Haz lo que tengas que hacer. ¿Por qué se usa el subjuntivo en esta oración?
> Me parece que se usaría el indicativo.



En el *imperativo*, nadie da órdenes  que ya se *cumplieron *sino que se van a cumplir (subjuntico) Haz lo que tengas que hacer


----------



## donbill

juan2937 said:


> En el *imperativo*, nadie da órdenes  que ya se *cumplieron *sino que se van a cumplir (subjuntico) Haz lo que tengas que hacer



Pero, ¿no sería posible decir: "Tú sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Pues, haz lo que que tienes que hacer"?

Confieso que no es de lo más elegante. Sin embargo, si sabemos lo que tienes que hacer, ¿no podemos constuir la oración con el indicativo?

Saludos


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

juan2937 said:


> En el *imperativo*, nadie da órdenes  que ya se *cumplieron *sino que se van a cumplir (subjuntico) Haz lo que tengas que hacer



Gracias por haber explicado.


----------



## Rasmus1504

Donbill está en lo cierto. Por ejemplo.

'Aunque sé que no te gusta voy a salir"

(Resignado): 'Haz lo que tienes que hacer".


----------



## ACQM

donbill said:


> Pero, ¿no sería posible decir: "Tú sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Pues, haz lo que que tienes que hacer"?
> 
> Confieso que no es de lo más elegante. Sin embargo, si sabemos lo que tienes que hacer, ¿no podemos constuir la oración con el indicativo?
> 
> Saludos



Depende de si sabemos con seguridad qué es "lo que tienes que hacer". Ejemplos:

Hijo mío, para poder aprobar los exámenes tienes que estudiar más, así que haz lo que tienes que hacer: deja de ver la tele y estudia.

Hijo mío, si puedes venir conmigo de compras me harías muy feliz, pero si tienes que estudiar o tienes otras cosas que hacer no pasa nada, haz lo que tengas que hacer.


----------



## fernanduz

¿Y el contexto? ¿O tu thread es "en qué casos (del presente) se usa el subjuntivo"?


----------



## juan2937

donbill said:


> Pero, ¿no sería posible decir: "Tú sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Pues, haz lo que que tienes que hacer"?
> 
> Confieso que no es de lo más elegante. Sin embargo, si sabemos lo que tienes que hacer, ¿no podemos constuir la oración con el indicativo?
> 
> Saludos



*Saber *no es *ejecutar *la acción, las *órdenes *son para *ejecutarlas *o *cumplirlas*.


----------



## donbill

Entendido, pero no estoy de acuerdo.

_*Haré lo que me digas. / Haré lo que me dices.*_ Creo que las dos son correctas. En la primera, no tengo idea de lo que me vayas a decir; solo sé que vas a decirme algo. En la segunda, ya conozco el contenido de tu mandato.

_*Hijo, sabes que tienes que estudiar. Haz lo que [sabes que] tienes que hacer: estudiar.
*_
No soy nativo, y sé que nunca voy a expresarme en español a nivel nativo. Sin embargo, a menos que haya entendido mal lo que he estudiado sobre el contraste subjuntivo/indicativo en contextos como los que se consideran en este post, creo que la distinción que he señalado es válida. Y si me equivoco, no será la primera vez--¡ni la última! 

Un saludo


----------



## fernanduz

You're right, there's no so much time!
Aprovecho el interesante thread para saludar por su (her) cumpleaños a su (his) vecina, la Sra. Karen- in-SC. ¡Que los cumpla muy feliz! 
De hecho Uds. se manejan sin presente del subjuntivo, razón por la cual supongo que: 
"Haré lo que me digas / dices" se traduciría de la misma forma al inglés ("I'll do / make what you tell / say me", o algo parecido).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

donbill said:


> Y si me equivoco


Hola:
No, no es el caso, no estás equivocado. Está perfecto lo que dices, de la pe a la pa.
Saludos


----------



## nwon

El uso del subjuntivo me parece a mi que significa que no te importas nada lo que tiene que hacer fulanito, solamente que lo haga.


----------



## SevenDays

Y quizás valga la pena decir que el subjuntivo es, como la palabra lo indica, _subjetivo_: siempre representa el punto de vista del hablante, su perspectiva. El subjuntivo es el mundo *como uno lo ve*. El indicativo, por ser es objetivo, es el mundo _*como es*;_ son dos maneras de percibir una misma realidad. En _haz lo que tengas que hacer_, el subjuntivo puede sencillamente indicar la perspectiva que toma el enunciado (la del hablante) sin necesidad de estipular que el hablante necesariamente sabe o no sabe lo que se tiene que hacer. Es, entonces, el mundo como lo ve el que habla. En _haz lo que tienes que hacer_, la perspectiva es ahora objetiva; se adopta el punto de vista del interlocutor; es por tanto, el mundo como es.    
Saludos


----------



## Otacon

donbill said:


> Entendido, pero no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> _*Haré lo que me digas. / Haré lo que me dices.*_ Creo que las dos son correctas. En la primera, no tengo idea de lo que me vayas a decir; solo sé que vas a decirme algo. En la segunda, ya conozco el contenido de tu mandato.
> 
> _*Hijo, sabes que tienes que estudiar. Haz lo que [sabes que] tienes que hacer: estudiar.
> *_
> No soy nativo, y sé que nunca voy a expresarme en español a nivel nativo. Sin embargo, a menos que haya entendido mal lo que he estudiado sobre el contraste subjuntivo/indicativo en contextos como los que se consideran en este post, creo que la distinción que he señalado es válida. Y si me equivoco, no será la primera vez--¡ni la última!
> 
> Un saludo



Coño, pues te expresas mejor que yo en español!  Tu post es completamente correcto. Aunque ese "sabes que" que pones entre corchetes, aunque es opcional y por eso lo has puesto ahí, sobra bastante, es mejor que no lo digas, pues ya lo estas diciendo una oración antes (sabes que tienes que estudiar) y aunque no lo tuvieras antes, sonaría un poco redundante al menos para mis oidos. Si lo has puesto solo para dejar más clara tu explicación entonces me disculpo por el tocho que he escrito


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

SevenDays said:


> Y quizás valga la pena decir que el subjuntivo es, como la palabra lo indica, _subjetivo_: siempre representa el punto de vista del hablante, su perspectiva. El subjuntivo es el mundo *como uno lo ve*. El indicativo, por ser es objetivo, es el mundo _*como es*;_ son dos maneras de percibir una misma realidad. En _haz lo que tengas que hacer_, el subjuntivo puede sencillamente indicar la perspectiva que toma el enunciado (la del hablante) sin necesidad de estipular que el hablante necesariamente sabe o no sabe lo que se tiene que hacer. Es, entonces, el mundo como lo ve el que habla. En _haz lo que tienes que hacer_, la perspectiva es ahora objetiva; se adopta el punto de vista del interlocutor; es por tanto, el mundo como es.
> Saludos



Esto me gusta, gracias. Me ayudaste con tu explicación.


----------



## juan2937

SevenDays said:


> Y quizás valga la pena decir que el subjuntivo es, como la palabra lo indica, _subjetivo_: siempre representa el punto de vista del hablante, su perspectiva. El subjuntivo es el mundo *como uno lo ve*. El indicativo, por ser es objetivo, es el mundo _*como es*;_ son dos maneras de percibir una misma realidad. En _haz lo que tengas que hacer_, el subjuntivo puede sencillamente indicar la perspectiva que toma el enunciado (la del hablante) sin necesidad de estipular que el hablante necesariamente sabe o no sabe lo que se tiene que hacer. Es, entonces, el mundo como lo ve el que habla. En _haz lo que tienes que hacer_, la perspectiva es ahora objetiva; se adopta el punto de vista del interlocutor; es por tanto, el mundo como es.
> Saludos



*Sevendays *: como tu bien sabes en castellano hay tres modos *indicativo*, *subjuntivo *e *IMPERATIVO*. Esta oración *haz lo que tienes que hacer*. (oración imperativa) el hecho de que se use el imperativo y éste vaya en subjuntivo tiene su razón semántica  La órdenes tiene un ordenante y un ejecutor. Uno para cumplir una orden tiene que SABER o conocer el contenido de la orden por razones OBVIAS. El subjuntivo se usa pues las ordenes están en el mundo de lo no real HASTA que se cumpla, sino se cumple la orden es INCONCLUSA y por lo tanto desapareció la ORDEN pues no se cumplio ( la tilde no me funciona)ahora. En las ordenes no es la perspectiva sino ES o NO es una ORDEN.


----------



## SevenDays

juan2937 said:


> *Sevendays *: como tu bien sabes en castellano hay tres modos *indicativo*, *subjuntivo *e *IMPERATIVO*. Esta oración *haz lo que tienes que hacer*. (oración imperativa) el hecho de que se use el imperativo y éste vaya en subjuntivo tiene su razón semántica  La órdenes tiene un ordenante y un ejecutor. Uno para cumplir una orden tiene que SABER o conocer el contenido de la orden por razones OBVIAS. El subjuntivo se usa pues las ordenes están en el mundo de lo no real HASTA que se cumpla, sino se cumple la orden es INCONCLUSA y por lo tanto desapareció la ORDEN pues no se cumplio ( la tilde no me funciona)ahora. En las ordenes no es la perspectiva sino ES o NO es una ORDEN.



¿Pero, por qué tiene que ser inevitablemente una orden, un modo imperativo? El imperativo lleva una marca sintáctica que lo marca como tal: *¡ ! *Sin esa marca, tendríamos que estar presente en el discurso para ver si la *entonación* indica un mandato. En la frase, así a secas, quizás haya un mandato, pero nada impide que el subjuntivo sencillamente señale el punto de vista _subjetivo_ del hablante.
Saludos


----------



## juan2937

SevenDays said:


> ¿Pero, por qué tiene que ser inevitablemente una orden, un modo imperativo? El imperativo lleva una marca sintáctica que lo marca como tal: *¡ ! *Sin esa marca, tendríamos que estar presente en el discurso para ver si la *entonación* indica un mandato. En la frase, así a secas, quizás haya un mandato, pero nada impide que el subjuntivo sencillamente señale el punto de vista _subjetivo_ del hablante.
> Saludos


El ordenante= *ordena *y el *ejecutor *obedece, en este modo imperativo, el ejecutor
 OBEDECE lo que el ordenante dice, la ley en USA es muy estricta, si capas los impuestos (TAXES) te pueden meter a la cárcel, los ciudadanos tenemos que OBEDECER y pagar los impuestos, aunque las leyes te dejan en libertad de hacerlo o no, tiene consecuencias severas. *Igual *las ordenes se cumplen o no y si no te hacen un consejo de guerra entre los militares, en la mafia te MATAN. Si te saltas un semáforo te puedes meter en un lío bien gordo.

*Haz *es un verbo en *imperativo*, así es la gramática española. Hay modales, adjetivos y complementos que pueden matizar una orden del jefe pero es una orden y tiene consecuencias si no las cumples.


----------



## SevenDays

juan2937 said:


> El ordenante= *ordena *y el *ejecutor *obedece, en este modo imperativo, el ejecutor
> OBEDECE lo que el ordenante dice, la ley en USA es muy estricta, si capas los impuestos (TAXES) te pueden meter a la cárcel, los ciudadanos tenemos que OBEDECER y pagar los impuestos, aunque las leyes te dejan en libertad de hacerlo o no, tiene consecuencias severas. *Igual *las ordenes se cumplen o no y si no te hacen un consejo de guerra entre los militares, en la mafia te MATAN. Si te saltas un semáforo te puedes meter en un lío bien gordo.
> 
> *Haz *es un verbo en *imperativo*, así es la gramática española. Hay modales, adjetivos y complementos que pueden matizar una orden del jefe pero es una orden y tiene consecuencias si no las cumples.



Toda palabra, todo verbo, tiene su *forma* y su *significado*. "Haz" es imperativo en forma, pero eso no significa que en "haz lo que tengas que hacer" señale una orden, pues a lo mejor "haz" indica _indiferencia_. De la misma manera, "callas" es indicativo en su forma, per _tú te callas_ no es lo mismo que _*¡*tú te callas*!*_ ya que la segunda es claramente imperativa, marcada así por los signos exclamativos. Pero sí, paguemos los impuestos, pero eso es una cuestión de ley y no de linguistica.
Saludos


----------



## fernanduz

Tengan en cuenta que una orden sólo puede ser emitida por un superior (v gr, el Estado a través de las leyes) a sus subordinados (los ciudadanos). Y simplemente les pido que lo tengan en cuenta, no les estoy ordenando, of course.


----------



## ACQM

Sea o no sea imperativo y sin saber lo que dice la RAE al respecto. Para mí "haz lo tengas que hacer" y "haz lo que tienes que hacer" son dos oraciones posibles con significados un tanto distintos.

Haz lo que tienes que hacer: levántate y vete a trabajar, que tienes que mantener a la familia.

Haz lo que tengas que hacer, sea lo que sea, pero quiero el informe en mi mesa mañana.


----------



## fernanduz

La frase es imperativa ("haz" es una conjugación del modo imperativo), ACQM. No creo que ello haya estado en duda.


----------



## ACQM

fernanduz said:


> La frase es imperativa ("haz" es una conjugación del modo imperativo), ACQM. No creo que ello haya estado en duda.



Pero se ha puesto en duda el valor del imperativo y no se qué sobre que el imperativo exige subjuntivo, y no estoy de acuerdo. el subjuntivo o el indicativo da un valor diferente pero ambos son posibles.

Cómete lo que tienes en el plato./Cómete lo que tengas en el plato.
Sírvelo como está./Sírvelo como esté.
Escucha lo que te digo./Escucha lo que te diga. (ves en este caso la versión con subjuntivo es difícil de imaginar).
etc.


----------



## fernanduz

Ya no recuerdo quién pudo haber dicho (equivocadamente) que el imperativo exige subjuntivo, si es que alguien lo dijo. "Haz lo que tienes que hacer" es tan posible como "... tengas...", como creo que ha quedado claro en el thread. 
Sí se debatía si el uso del imperativo implica una orden por parte del emisor, o no necesariamente.


----------



## fernanduz

Sería interesante una opinión tuya, ACQM, al respecto.


----------



## juan2937

SevenDays said:


> Toda palabra, todo verbo, tiene su *forma* y su *significado*. "Haz" es imperativo en forma, pero eso no significa que en "haz lo que tengas que hacer" señale una orden, pues a lo mejor "haz" indica _indiferencia_. De la misma manera, "callas" es indicativo en su forma, per _tú te callas_ no es lo mismo que _*¡*tú te callas*!*_ ya que la segunda es claramente imperativa, marcada así por los signos exclamativos. Pero sí, paguemos los impuestos, pero eso es una cuestión de ley y no de linguistica.
> Saludos



La interpretación del imperativo puede ser matizada para darle el sentido que el interlocutor requiere.
Se puede usar el infinitivo o el indicativo para dar los matices necesarios de orden, mandato, petición.
¡No toques el computador!
No toques el computador, por favor ( aunque no es una *orden *(bruisca)es una *petición *matizada por favor, pero el efecto sobre el oyente es cumplir la petición o apelación. 
Al decir *HAZ *lo que *tengas que hacer*, hay incrustada en la petición u orden una modalidad de *tener que*, pero el oyente debe ejecutarla y el que la haga o no traerá sus consecuencias. El futuro de indicativo : No matarás, no pecarás, no levantarás falsos testimonios, etc. son ordenes/apelaciones, peticiones que hay que cumplir como norma religiosa, legal. éticaTodo estas formas del imperativo o vocativos tienen un aspecto de un oyente que debe o no cumplirlas y sus consecuencias.
El modo imperativo presenta formas exclusivas de *segunda persona singular *o las irregulares: pon, ven, ten, sal, di, *haz*, ve (ir),sé (ser).

El *imperativo *y sus *matices *tiene dos propiedades :
1a.- se refiere a acciones no realizadas o que están teniendo lugar ( futuras como Bello la interpreta)
2a.- Está dirigida al oyente.


----------



## fernanduz

Cómo estás Juan! Creo que el imperativo es una petición siempre, aunque no siempre es una orden. Será una orden si la petición viene del jefe, del Estado, de tu mamá, o, a veces pasa también, de la esposa de uno. Como discutías la cuestión con SevenDays, quería una opinión de ACQM al respecto, pero a estas alturas se ve que ya desistió de hacerlo. 
Mi duda sigue siendo cómo decir la frase imperativa de este hilo en las versiones que se han discutido: con el indicativo (dices) y con el subjuntivo (digas). En algún momento horsewish dijo, sin mayores aclaraciones, "do whatever you have to do". Creería que es una traducción de "haz lo que TENGAS que hacer". Siempre esperé en este hilo otra traducción para "haz lo que TIENES que hacer", y la seguiré esperando.


----------



## SevenDays

Usaría el modal "must" para "tienes":
_Haz lo que *tienes *que hacer ~ do what you *must* do_

Ahora bien, fernanduz, ¿descartas un posible significado de *indiferencia* para esta frase, quizás más con subjuntivo (_haz lo que tengas que hacer_)? En ese caso, ya no sería orden ni tampoco petición.
Saludos


----------



## fernanduz

La verdad es que la frase imperativa de este thread, incluso con el indicativo (tienes), suena indiferente. Es decir, tampoco parece una petición. Hasta se me viene a la mente otra frase imperativa que muy comunmente se dice en la Argentina, con total indiferencia y sin ánimo de pedir nada: "hacé [haz] lo que querés [quieras / quieres]". Por tanto, ya estoy reconociendo que estaba equivocado cuando decía en mi post anterior que todos los imperativos son peticiones.


----------



## ACQM

Ya que me pedís la opinión sobre una traducción (que tampoco es el origen del hilo, pero vale), diré que estoy bastante de acuerdo con SevenDays. Aunque el problema es que al dejar la oración como un ejemplo sin contexto, la intención del hablante no está clara y da lugar a interpretaciones.

Haz lo que tengas que hacer -> Do whatever you have to do.
Creo que esta traducción nos sirve para la indiferencia y también cuando queremos decir "no importa como pero consíguelo", aunque en este segundo caso tal vez se usa más algo como "Doesn't matter what, do it".

Haz lo que tienes que hacer= Haz lo que debes -> Do what you must do. y tal vez, Do what you know you must do. (o algo así)


----------



## ACQM

fernanduz said:


> Ya no recuerdo quién pudo haber dicho (equivocadamente) que el imperativo exige subjuntivo, si es que alguien lo dijo..


 Se deduce de las intervenciones de Juan que, por muy airadas e insistentes y por mucha negrita que ponga, no tiene razón. Pues dice que uno para cumplir una orden debe conocer su contenido, pero eso no significa que uno para DAR una orden necesite saber los detalles. 

Ejemplo: En la peluquería:

Cliente: Quiero el pelo como la actriz de moda.
Peluquero: Pues te haré un tinte X y unas mechas californianas y unas capas...
Cliente: Vale, bueno, no me lo expliques, haz lo que tengas que hacer.


----------



## juan2937

ACQM said:


> Se deduce de las intervenciones de Juan que, por muy airadas e insistentes y por mucha negrita que ponga, no tiene razón. Pues dice que uno para cumplir una orden debe conocer su contenido, pero eso no significa que uno para DAR una orden necesite saber los detalles.
> 
> Ejemplo: En la peluquería:
> 
> Cliente: Quiero el pelo como la actriz de moda.
> Peluquero: Pues te haré un tinte X y unas mechas californianas y unas capas...
> Cliente: Vale, bueno, no me lo expliques, haz lo que tengas que hacer.



La cliente *mínimo exige* que no la dejen como un *mamarracho*, y que la peluqera se atenga a las consecuencias si la dejan como un *adefesio*.
Vale recordar que el IMPERATIVO no se emplea con verbos cuyos sujetos no representen un 'agente', como en gustar, parecer, doler ni con deber y poder. También recordemos el uso del subjuntivo en negación utiliza el presente de subjuntivo menos la primera persona ( ya que nadie se da órdenes  a si mismno.
Mis razones están consignadas en el tomo 3 de Ignacio Bosque y Demonte numeral 60.2 Oraciones imperativas 'Gramática descriptiva de la lengua Española'

No entendí lo de 'airado' pues esto es para mí es un ejercicio muy agradable, me divierte y ya a en mis largos años como un Hobby o pasatiempo del ocaso. Eso sí leo mucho y tengo muchos autores reconocidos de España y los tomos de la REAL academia, mi fuente y la de otros linguistas extranjeros que me iluminan y dan la satisfacci{on de interpretarlos para darle brillo y esplendor a un idioma tan complejo y tan rico en su estructura, su sem'antica y su alma.


----------



## ACQM

juan2937 said:


> La cliente *mínimo exige* que no la dejen como un *mamarracho*, y que la peluqera se atenga a las consecuencias si la dejan como un *adefesio*.
> Vale recordar que el IMPERATIVO no se emplea con verbos cuyos sujetos no representen un 'agente', como en gustar, parecer, doler ni con deber y poder. También recordemos el uso del subjuntivo en negación utiliza el presente de subjuntivo menos la primera persona ( ya que nadie se da órdenes  a si mismno.
> Mis razones están consignadas en el tomo 3 de Ignacio Bosque y Demonte numeral 60.2 Oraciones imperativas 'Gramática descriptiva de la lengua Española'
> 
> No entendí lo de 'airado' pues esto es para mí es un ejercicio muy agradable, me divierte y ya a en mis largos años como un Hobby o pasatiempo del ocaso. Eso sí leo mucho y tengo muchos autores reconocidos de España y los tomos de la REAL academia, mi fuente y la de otros linguistas extranjeros que me iluminan y dan la satisfacci{on de interpretarlos para darle brillo y esplendor a un idioma tan complejo y tan rico en su estructura, su sem'antica y su alma.



No entiendo qué tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra. Te vas por la tangente. A ver si me puedes contestar directamente a lo siguiente:

a) ¿Crees que "Haz lo que tienes que hacer" es incorrecto?
b) ¿Crees que "Cómete lo que tienes en el plato" es incorrecto? ¿Crees que se debe sustituir por "cómete lo que tengas en el plato?
c) ¿Realmente tú no usas nunca las oraciones de imperativo con subjuntivo como las de los ejemplos? ¿De dónde eres?
d) ¿Qué tiene que ver lo que es real/irreal con lo conocido/desconodido o lo pasado/presente/futuro? ¿No crees que els subjuntivo en oraciones como "Haz lo que tengas que hacer" o "Cómete lo que tengas en el plato" indica desconocimiento, indiferencia o generalidad (=sea lo que sea)?
e) En mi ejemplo de la peluquería ¿no te parece que es evidente que la clienta no sabe exactamente lo que le van a hacer y por eso usa el subjuntivo? ¿No te parece que si supiera lo que necesita diría "Hazme lo que me hiciste el otro día", y ahí no hay ningún subjuntivo? 

PD. Recuerda que estás escribiendo mensajes, que no tienen entonación ni van acompañados de tu expresión facial. Por aquí la negrita, las mayúsculas y otras formas de resaltar una palabra, son entendidas como énfasis y poner énfasis en 5 o seis palabras de cada párrafo puede parecer airado o incluso de poca educación.


----------



## fernanduz

a)Obviamente la frase NO es incorrecta. Vuelvo a preguntarme quién podría decir que es incorrecta.b) La pregunta es la misma que la anterior. No sé por qué discutir ésto. ... ¿Por qué no discutimos otra cosa? Por ejemplo, respecto del post #1, ¿no les parece que está bastante mal elaborado (y nadie dijo nada)? "Me parece que 'se usaría' el indicativo", sin explicar, brevemente al menos, por qué.


----------



## ACQM

fernanduz said:


> a)Obviamente la frase NO es incorrecta. Vuelvo a preguntarme quién podría decir que es incorrecta.b) La pregunta es la misma que la anterior. No sé por qué discutir ésto. ... ¿Por qué no discutimos otra cosa? Por ejemplo, respecto del post #1, ¿no les parece que está bastante mal elaborado (y nadie dijo nada)? "Me parece que 'se usaría' el indicativo", sin explicar, brevemente al menos, por qué.



Fernanduz, a) ya sé tu opinion, estoy pidiendo la de Juan porque no entiendo lo que él dice, lo que tú piensas ya lo has dejado claro. b) Estás de acuerdo conmigo, por eso no te insisto, le insisto a Juan que no entiendo lo que intenta sostener. c)Todos hemos expresado nuestra opinión sobre si la oración era correcta o no y sobre si se usaba subjuntivo o indicativo. El resultado es que todos creemos que la oración en subjuntivo tiene un sentido y un uso diferentes a la oración en indicativo, excepto Juan que insiste en no sé que de que lo que se ordena es irreal pero conocido. Como es el único que discrepa es el único con el que discutir.


----------



## juan2937

ACQM said:


> No entiendo qué tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra. Te vas por la tangente. A ver si me puedes contestar directamente a lo siguiente:
> 
> a) ¿Crees que "Haz lo que tienes que hacer" es incorrecto?
> b) ¿Crees que "Cómete lo que tienes en el plato" es incorrecto? ¿Crees que se debe sustituir por "cómete lo que tengas en el plato?
> c) ¿Realmente tú no usas nunca las oraciones de imperativo con subjuntivo como las de los ejemplos? ¿De dónde eres?
> d) ¿Qué tiene que ver lo que es real/irreal con lo conocido/desconodido o lo pasado/presente/futuro? ¿No crees que els subjuntivo en oraciones como "Haz lo que tengas que hacer" o "Cómete lo que tengas en el plato" indica desconocimiento, indiferencia o generalidad (=sea lo que sea)?
> e) En mi ejemplo de la peluquería ¿no te parece que es evidente que la clienta no sabe exactamente lo que le van a hacer y por eso usa el subjuntivo? ¿No te parece que si supiera lo que necesita diría "Hazme lo que me hiciste el otro día", y ahí no hay ningún subjuntivo?
> 
> PD. Recuerda que estás escribiendo mensajes, que no tienen entonación ni van acompañados de tu expresión facial. Por aquí la negrita, las mayúsculas y otras formas de resaltar una palabra, son entendidas como énfasis y poner énfasis en 5 o seis palabras de cada párrafo puede parecer airado o incluso de poca educación.



*Haz lo que tienes que hacer Es correcto*, pero es *imperativo*, ya lo llames 'imperativo suave', 'imperativo matizado, etc. es imperativo pues cumple las dos condiciones que se requieren : segunda persona singular HAZ. y un oyente ( que cumple o no con la orden, apelacion, exhortacion).
Lo de la peluquera, el pronombre 'me' enclitico, pospuesto al singular segunda persona del imperativo sigue siendo del modo iimperativo, y la peluquera obedece, acata lo que la clienta le dice. Las mujeres bien son muy complicads para efectos de belleza.


----------



## ACQM

¿Al final todos decimos lo mismo? Pues entonces qué necesidad hay de seguir hablando. 

Sinceramente no entiendo la mitad de lo que se ha dicho ni como respondía eso a la pregunta inicial. Ganas de hablar por hablar, supongo.

Hasta otra.


----------



## juan2937

ACQM said:


> ¿Al final todos decimos lo mismo? Pues entonces qué necesidad hay de seguir hablando.
> Sinceramente no entiendo la mitad de lo que se ha dicho ni como respondía eso a la pregunta inicial. Ganas de hablar por hablar, supongo.
> Hasta otra.



Pero las oraciones imperativas son imperativas o del modo imperativo y hay que cumplir unos *requisitos*. Esto esta muy explicadfo en la referencia de Bosque y Demonte libro 3. Todo lo que digo esta sustentado en esta obra monumental de la gramatica castellana.. Si eso es hablar por hablar is OKAY.


----------



## ACQM

juan2937 said:


> Pero las oraciones imperativas son imperativas o del modo imperativo y hay que cumplir unos *requisitos*. Esto esta muy explicadfo en la referencia de Bosque y Demonte libro 3. Todo lo que digo esta sustentado en esta obra monumental de la gramatica castellana.. Si eso es hablar por hablar is OKAY.



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con la pregunta inicial?¿Para qué explicas cosas que no tienen que ver con este hilo? 

Que alguien no sea muy ducho en las palabras técnicas de la gramática, y creo que eso es lo que le ha pasado a SevenDays, no quiere decir que su fondo no sea adecuado. A veces hay que adecuar el nivel del discurso a las personas con las que hablas, sobretodo si realmente, lo que intentas es ayudar a un no nativo a aprender una lengua de la que no tiene un alto nivel.

Con un poco de buena intención, será evidente que SevenDays intentava reflejar que el imperativo se puede usar para muchas cosas: órdenes directas, consejos, ofrecimientos ("Prueba un poco, está muy rico"), sugerencias ("Pues cómprate unos leggings, irás muy cómoda"),... y para mostrar indiferencia o rechazo o enfado... ("Haz lo que tengas que hacer pero a mí me dejas tranquilita"). Por eso, a veces toma la forma gramatical de imperativo, algo que semánticamente no es una orden ni se parece. Y de ahí que según sea la intención del hablante toque usar subjuntivo o indicativo. 

No todos hemos leído a Bosque y Demonte, ni tenemos ni idea de quienes son. Eso no hace que no podamos dar nuestra opinión, que en cuanto al uso de nuestro idioma. Seguro que esa opinión será bienvenida por aquellos que no conocen bien nuestra lengua pero intentan aprender.


----------



## SevenDays

ACQM said:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con la pregunta inicial?¿Para qué explicas cosas que no tienen que ver con este hilo?
> 
> Que alguien no sea muy ducho en las palabras técnicas de la gramática, y creo que eso es lo que le ha pasado a SevenDays, no quiere decir que su fondo no sea adecuado. A veces hay que adecuar el nivel del discurso a las personas con las que hablas, sobretodo si realmente, lo que intentas es ayudar a un no nativo a aprender una lengua de la que no tiene un alto nivel.
> 
> Con un poco de buena intención, será evidente que SevenDays intentava reflejar que el imperativo se puede usar para muchas cosas: órdenes directas, consejos, ofrecimientos ("Prueba un poco, está muy rico"), sugerencias ("Pues cómprate unos leggings, irás muy cómoda"),... y para mostrar indiferencia o rechazo o enfado... ("Haz lo que tengas que hacer pero a mí me dejas tranquilita"). Por eso, a veces toma la forma gramatical de imperativo, algo que semánticamente no es una orden ni se parece. Y de ahí que según sea la intención del hablante toque usar subjuntivo o indicativo.
> 
> No todos hemos leído a Bosque y Demonte, ni tenemos ni idea de quienes son. Eso no hace que no podamos dar nuestra opinión, que en cuanto al uso de nuestro idioma. Seguro que esa opinión será bienvenida por aquellos que no conocen bien nuestra lengua pero intentan aprender.



Y eso es precisamente lo que ya había dicho antes en términos de _forma y significado_: que una oración sea imperativa en su forma (con el verbo "haz") no establece que en su significado sea una orden, una petición. En una oración imperativa simple, siempre se entenderá un mandato (_¡callad! ¡coma!_), pero en una compleja, sin signos de exclamación y con un verbo imperativo seguido de uno en indicativo o subjuntivo (_haz lo que tienes/tengas que hacer_), habrá que tomar en cuenta el contexto de la frase para deducir la intención del hablante. No hay que ser muy ducho en palabras técnicas para llegar a esa conclusión. 
Saludos


----------



## juan2937

ACQM said:


> ¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con la pregunta inicial?¿Para qué explicas cosas que no tienen que ver con este hilo?
> 
> Que alguien no sea muy ducho en las palabras técnicas de la gramática, y creo que eso es lo que le ha pasado a SevenDays, no quiere decir que su fondo no sea adecuado. A veces hay que adecuar el nivel del discurso a las personas con las que hablas, sobretodo si realmente, lo que intentas es ayudar a un no nativo a aprender una lengua de la que no tiene un alto nivel.
> 
> Con un poco de buena intención, será evidente que SevenDays intentava reflejar que el imperativo se puede usar para muchas cosas: órdenes directas, consejos, ofrecimientos ("Prueba un poco, está muy rico"), sugerencias ("Pues cómprate unos leggings, irás muy cómoda"),... y para mostrar indiferencia o rechazo o enfado... ("Haz lo que tengas que hacer pero a mí me dejas tranquilita"). Por eso, a veces toma la forma gramatical de imperativo, algo que semánticamente no es una orden ni se parece. Y de ahí que según sea la intención del hablante toque usar subjuntivo o indicativo.
> 
> No todos hemos leído a Bosque y Demonte, ni tenemos ni idea de quienes son. Eso no hace que no podamos dar nuestra opinión, que en cuanto al uso de nuestro idioma. Seguro que esa opinión será bienvenida por aquellos que no conocen bien nuestra lengua pero intentan aprender.



"*Pues *cómprate unos leggings, irás muy cómoda" para mí esa conjunción 'pues' es de una oración subordinada 'causal' que usa ese nexo.


----------



## juan2937

SevenDays said:


> Y eso es precisamente lo que ya había dicho antes en términos de _forma y significado_: que una oración sea imperativa en su forma (con el verbo "haz") no establece que en su significado sea una orden, una petición. En una oración imperativa simple, siempre se entenderá un mandato (_¡callad! ¡coma!_), pero en una compleja, sin signos de exclamación y con un verbo imperativo seguido de uno en indicativo o subjuntivo (_haz lo que tienes/tengas que hacer_), habrá que tomar en cuenta el contexto de la frase para deducir la intención del hablante. No hay que ser muy ducho en palabras técnicas para llegar a esa conclusión.
> Saludos



Los signos de exclamación no son necesarios para formar el imperativo, son grafemas que añaden un estado afectivo a la frase (emoción, ira, urgencia,etc)
La oración imperativa : haz lo que tienes/tengas que hacer, la marca es la forma irregular de HACER= haz (tú), además esta oracioón tiene un modal de obligación= 'tener que' que enfatiza el modo imperativo>= haz tú.

¡No toques el computador! matiz emocional o afectivo al mandato, orden.
no toques el computador, por favor ( orden matizada) como en inglés (please)
Ojalá, no toques el computador= ruego que suaviza el mandato, la orden..
Agradezco tu participación en este tema no tan fácil por las formas supletivas del lenguaje actual del infinitivo y las oraciones exclamativas, apelativas que lo matizan. Quiero aclarar que tú tienes razón en los matices, pero para mí siguen siendo del modo imperativo, matizados, y en otros supletivos del imperativo. Sin que ello quiera decir que yo tengo la razón o tú no la tienes, simplemento nos enfocamos en aspectos distintos.

Gracias y punto final.


----------

